# vulvar hematoma s/p vaginal delivery



## dgregory (Mar 3, 2014)

What CPT code would you use for a vulvar hematoma following a vaginal delivery at the episiotomy site and then repaired the episiotomy.


----------



## chaiadawn (Mar 3, 2014)

664.54


----------

